# Amazing photos from the Barnard Award 2013 winner.



## sashbar (Jun 17, 2013)

http://www.evgeniaarbugaeva.com/#/projects/---tiksi/New_1


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Absolutely... some lovely work! Looks COLD!


----------



## runnah (Jun 17, 2013)

I need a full frame...


----------

